# Le Supermoquette style



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

Le _Supermoquette style_ est à la mode cet été !

Regardez par vous même !



































































​


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)




----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Ca va particulièrement bien à Mackie !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

Mwouahahahhhaaahhhh c'est montrueux!


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Narf!© :love:

Excellent!


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

Ça marche pas avec WebO...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Excellent  
Surtout Yoko Tsuno


----------



## molgow (9 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Excellent
> Surtout Yoko Tsuno



Pareil 

Ahahahahah...


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

un peu de derision


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

>


 Terrible


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche pas avec WebO...


 Il a deja de superbes lunettes jaunes....


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

je dirais même illarant


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mwouahahahhhaaahhhh c'est montrueux!



toi tu causes trop avec eva


----------



## lumai (9 Août 2004)

:love:


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche pas avec WebO...



Ah non ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ?



Narf...    :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

alors vous ne trouvez toujours pas de ressemblances avec ray des villages people et supermoquette!!!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ?


 Hummppffffff!!!!!  Wouarffff!!! PTDR, LOOOOooOOOOlllll et aussi MDR!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le _Supermoquette style_ est à la mode cet été !



bof   ca fait des années que j'y suis 






:style:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> alors vous ne trouvez toujours pas de ressemblances avec ray des villages people et supermoquette!!!


 non


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il a deja de superbes lunettes jaunes....



C'est pas bien de se moquer...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bof   ca fait des années que j'y suis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lunettes médicales ! on reconnait le sérieux du chercheur


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de se moquer...


 Je trouve que ca me va plutot bien...
 Et Sylko est bien plus sexy comme ca...


----------



## Nephou (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de se moquer...




 c'est ce qu'on appelle faire les "postiches"


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

>



hihihi :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qu'on appelle faire les "postiches"


 Tu devrais faire gaffe, il me semble que tu etais la aussi...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

moi aussi je veux me convertir en supermoquette
m'acceptez- vous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais faire gaffe, il me semble que tu etais la aussi...




 ma petite interne ne veut pas que je porte la moustache


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

vous me faites marrez on dirais des personnages de south park!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol
vous etes vraiment des super quequette


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de se moquer...


 
Salaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je veux me convertir en supermoquette
> m'acceptez- vous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



zyva, envoie la photo torse nu


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

lololololololololol


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais faire gaffe, il me semble que tu etais la aussi...



On dirait bien que oui


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> zyva, envoie la photo torse nu


ouai daccort et pourquoi pas les pieds tant que t'y est !!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> zyva, envoie la photo torse nu


   je ne peux même pas me dérouiller la boule sur toi : gnagna gna vous devriez gnagna gna supermoquette


----------



## Nephou (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> On dirait bien que oui


damned touché


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> On dirait bien que oui


 Encore!!!!


----------



## clampin (9 Août 2004)

Je parie que ca ne marche pas avec moi ... Je suis trop beau


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Je parie que ca ne marche pas avec moi ... Je suis trop beau


je ne trouve pas supermoquette moche!!
sa veux dire que tu trouve supermoquette moche!!!!!!!!!!     mechant, vilain   !!


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Je parie que ca ne marche pas avec moi ... Je suis trop beau



On parie ?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> On parie ?


          AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
          AAAAAAAAAAYHHHHHHHHHHHHH CASSé CASSé!!!!!!!


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> lololololololololol


 
Yeurkkk! C'est dégueu...


----------



## clampin (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> On parie ?



​Mort de rire, ecroulé sous la table.... 

Bravo !!!!


----------



## clampin (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je ne trouve pas supermoquette moche!!
> sa veux dire que tu trouve supermoquette moche!!!!!!!!!!     mechant, vilain   !!



Non pas du tout... je trouve supermoqette superbe... mais je ne pensais pas ce style pourrait m'aller.... mais j'ai vu que finalement ça m'irait aussi bien... 

Reste plus qu'a trouvé la paire de lunette et aller affrontée les filles aux bord du lac....


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Yeurkkk! C'est dégueu...


ouai c'est pour sa que j'aime bien lol
si t'en veux d'autre il faut juste demander!!!!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout... je trouve supermoqette superbe... mais je ne pensais pas ce style pourrait m'aller.... mais j'ai vu que finalement ça m'irait aussi bien...
> 
> Reste plus qu'a trouvé la paire de lunette et aller affrontée les filles aux bord du lac....


moi je dit : t'en a au moins 10 dans ton lit ce soir!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je ne trouve pas supermoquette moche!!


ouf tu t'es sauvé    je supprime donc le joc dans la tempête du programme que tu vas subir et remplacer ça par le lotus riieur


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

on reconnait enfin le DOC       

quel style  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de se moquer...


 Vraiment bien cette photo  Merci


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment bien cette photo  Merci



ne vous inquiétez pas, je vais juste vous piquer dans le dos avec ma grosse aiguille !!!


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ne vous inquiétez pas, je vais juste vous piquer dans le dos avec ma grosse aiguille !!!


T'as fait gaffe avec le curare ? C'est qu'il faudrait pas qu'ils y restent quand même, on a dit endormis, juste endormis.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ne vous inquiétez pas, je vais juste vous piquer dans le dos avec ma grosse aiguille !!!


 Tentée?   :love:


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

Clampin regarde, c'est comme ça qu'il faut faire pour _essayer_ de séduire les demoiselles.


----------



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Le _Supermoquette style_ est à la mode cet été !



 :mouais:  :mouais:    MdR


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

n'oubliez pas de reverser la redevance   





















<--- là


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> n'oubliez pas de reverser la redevance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non. Petit malin!

<--- C'est là.


----------



## cecil (9 Août 2004)

Ca tombe bien je t'en devais Supermoque.   mais je eux pas : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


----------



## clampin (9 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien je t'en devais Supermoque.   mais je eux pas : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.



moi c'est pire : "_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._"

Bouhouhou


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est pire : "_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._"
> 
> Bouhouhou



on dit ça on dit ça mais... on dit ça


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

me revoila en supermoquette


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> me revoila en supermoquette



Ahahahh.. 
Trop fort! Bravo eva!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> me revoila en supermoquette



pour le rendez-vous de ce soir je t'ai donné mes coordonnées par MP  :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est affreux. On dirait le type vieux dont le pseudo est impronnonçable : trebig LOOL


je t'emmerde cecil lol


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> aaaaHHHH AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
> ?MDR  je suis morte de rire les mecs!!!!



tu verras l'effet est terrible si tu ris à ce moment là    :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> On est pas sortis de l'auberge


srtout qu'on est pas dans une auberge!!!!!
(je deconne)


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour le rendez-vous de ce soir je t'ai donné mes coordonnées par MP  :love:


ouai dacccor j'ai rien recu du tout ouai!!!!!!
j'attend des explication!!! et tout de suite sinon c'est le fouet!!!


----------



## cecil (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je t'emmerde cecil lol




Eh bien écoute gamine, tu m'as demandé après durant trois pages de ton précédent sujet. Maintenant tu m'as, viens pas râler.

Faut assumer quand on est conne.

Il y en a une comme ça tout les millénaires dans toute la voie lactée et faut que ça me tombe dessus. LOL


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

Désolé eva, il le fallait.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien écoute gamine, tu m'as demandé après durant trois pages de ton précédent sujet. Maintenant ru m'as, viens pas râler.
> 
> Faut assumer quand on est conne.


premièrement: j'assume parfaitement mon role de conne!
deuxièment: je ne t'est pas demander de venir c'est juste que les autres me parlaient de toi .!!
3ème :tu est venus tout seul comme un crand donc tu avait un peu envi de veni!!!!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Désolé eva, il le fallait.


tu deconne je suis trop heureuse merci 
c'est mon plus beau cadeau !!!! que j'ai jamais eu sur mac g


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien écoute gamine, tu m'as demandé après durant trois pages de ton précédent sujet. Maintenant tu m'as, viens pas râler.
> 
> Faut assumer quand on est conne.
> 
> Il y en a une comme ça tout les millénaires dans toute la voie lactée et faut que ça me tombe dessus. LOL


ta peure ou tu me fait la gueule!!!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> me revoila en supermoquette
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=560&stc=1


  C'est ton vrai nez?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> 3ème :tu est venus tout seul comme un crand donc tu avait un peu envi de veni!!!!!





			
				eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> srtout qu'on est pas dans une auberge!!!!!
> (je deconne)



définitivement j'l'adore 

 :love:


----------



## cecil (9 Août 2004)

Bon t'as pas du tricot à faire, un "jouet" pour te liberer les hormones ? tu vois pas que tu encombres.

C'est avec des pauvres filles comme toi que des macs finissent comme Sonnyboy. Faut pas s'étonner qu'elles se retrouvent à chialer au commissariat pour coups et viols répétés   loool

Nan je plaisante, je plaisante.... loool


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bon t'as pas  un "jouet" pour te liberer les hormones ?


je suis bien plus efficace  qu'un jouet 


			
				cecil a dit:
			
		

> pour coups et viols répétés   loool


on appelle ca une position jeune inculte


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

Encore 2 petites pour la route...

 









​


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Bassman atteint par le virus de la SuperMoquettite aigue !   looool


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Encore 2 petites pour la route...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bah voila, j'ai plus faim....


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bassman atteint par le virus de la SuperMoquettite aigue !   looool



Attention! Ca pourrait bien te prendre aussi...


----------



## squarepusher (9 Août 2004)

Allez  demain tout le monde se deguise en Giorgio Moroder !!!! on risque de bien se marrer!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

De la famille, Super?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Bon, ben moi, à la rentrée, je rase ma moustache


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> De la famille, Super?



Même pas de lunettes. Ils ont l'air ridicules... 

D'accord avec moi, SM ?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas de la marchandise les mecs!!!!!!!!!!



Ah ? Ben moi oui ! et même de la bonne ! Oui, oui, miam, miam !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Même pas de lunettes. Ils ont l'air ridicules...
> 
> D'accord avec moi, SM ?



ces cousins là je ne leur cause plus depuis belle lurette


----------



## cecil (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas de la marchandise les mecs!!!!!!!!!!




Tu n'as peur de rien pas vrai Cecil, surtout pas des propos racistes, déplacés, nauséabonds.  Foguenne


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Merci de rester correcte même si je peux comprendre ta réaction au message raciste de l'autre zigoto. Paul foguenne


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

C'est con, il etait marrant ce thread au debut...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est con, il etait marrant ce thread au debut...



en même temps mettre mon nom dans le titre c'était l'auto détruire


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

voilà qui est règlé, maintenant ce thread peut repartir à la moustache


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

au fait merci pour les fakes sur mes photos j'ai bien rit

(ben ouais j'avais oublié a cause de parasites sur la ligne)


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> au fait merci pour les fakes sur mes photos j'ai bien rit
> 
> (ben ouais j'avais oublié a cause de parasites sur la ligne)



t'as d'la chance moi j'ai pas eu droit à un fake


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as d'la chance moi j'ai pas eu droit à un fake



Envoie moi une photo de toi, cousin


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Le _Supermoquette style_ est à la mode cet été !



Aux dernières nouvelles, même Steve Jobs s'y est mis !!


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2004)

Allez, moi aussi j'essaie le supermoquette style !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Août 2004)

Bravo pour cette version, j'adore :love: :love:    :rateau:






Ça choque un peu au début de se voir comme ça quand même  :rateau:


----------



## purestyle (10 Août 2004)

je suis méga fan de giorgio moroder, mais de là à prendre le look Yon Tiriak...


----------



## clampin (10 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Aux dernières nouvelles, même Steve Jobs s'y est mis !!



Mwouahahahah  trop fort... voilà en fait pourquoi il ne vient pas à la keynote.... il a trop peur de surprendre.....

(seul chose, il commence avoir des cheveux blanc ainsi que la moustache...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est affreux. On dirait le type vieux dont le pseudo est impronnonçable : trebig LOOL


...je m'éclatais bien à lire vos "conneries" jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur "ça" !!!!!!!!!!       
Non seulement mon pôv RAV4 il est tout juste bon à servir de roue de secours au hummer de cecil, mais en plus il me traite de "vieux" ...    :love:  :love:  :love:

p'tit con va !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bolchevik (10 Août 2004)

Hey, SuperMolletoné-épaisseur-triple, tu pourrais m'appeler quand on parle de moustachus !


----------



## Policier Moustachu (10 Août 2004)

c'est vrai quoi... 


c'est des nases tout ces nioubies de la moustache...


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

Policier Moustachu a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai quoi...
> 
> 
> c'est des nases tout ces nioubies de la moustache...


j adore ton pseudo ca me rappelle une chanson de ludwig von 88 :love:


----------



## Nephou (10 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> j adore ton pseudo ca me rappelle une chanson de ludwig von 88 :love:


  fist-fuck playa club :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Aux dernières nouvelles, même Steve Jobs s'y est mis !!



Avec ça vous allez être étonné du nouvel Imac


----------



## House M.D. (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec ça vous allez être étonné du nouvel Imac


 Ouille, j'ai peur...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> j adore ton pseudo ca me rappelle une chanson de ludwig von 88 :love:


 Ton pseudo et ta tof me rappellent aussi un clip de George Michael   :love: 

("Let's go outside" NDLR  )


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

j'aurais dit village people


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

c un peu l'idée du look à la George Mickael... 

Nan?  :love:


----------



## purestyle (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c un peu l'idée du look à la George Mickael...
> 
> Nan?  :love:


ça c'est le look george michael circa 6eme au collège :


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, on ne m'injurie plus ???
> 
> Merde alors, je me décarcasse pour débiter des immondices et on préferre s'attaquer aux autres ???


Arffff !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Bon, y a plus de déguisement ?


----------



## superfoguette (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, y a plus de déguisement ?



Si je viens de retrouver une photo de 3 cousins :


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

Roh pinaises   ca se reproduit plus vite que les lapins ces betes la 

(D'ailleurs certaines qui ont couché avec supermoquette pour reussir sur macgé me l'on confié en pov : il baise comme un lapin. Je tiens les noms a disposition en pv )


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Si je viens de retrouver une photo de 3 cousins :



     
ça fait des adeptes dans tous les coins du Monde  et de Navarre...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh pinaises   ca se reproduit plus vite que les lapins ces betes la
> 
> (D'ailleurs certaines qui ont couché avec supermoquette pour reussir sur macgé me l'on confié en pov : il baise comme un lapin. Je tiens les noms a disposition en pv )




Je précise que "certaines" n'étaient pas des femmes "partout"*, liste rouge dispo par MP  

*non mackie, je ne parle pas de poitrine, ya autre chose tu sais...


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> (D'ailleurs certaines qui ont couché avec supermoquette pour reussir sur macgé me l'on confié en pov : il baise comme un lapin.)



*ah, bon ???      *


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Fais gaffe macounette, les lapins, tu sais, 5 secondes ... et suivante !


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe macounette, les lapins, tu sais, 5 secondes ... et suivante !



 c'est à moi que tu parles ???


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

:sick: Purée, là j'ai honte ! :sick: 
Macelene, c'est même plus des excuses, que tu mérites. :rose: 
Je fais faire pénitence, me flageller, et réciter 100 fois je n'appellerais plus macelene "macounette". 
Et je t'offrirais des rations de coup de boule en exclusivité pendant 1 mois.


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> :sick: Purée, là j'ai honte ! :sick:
> Macelene, c'est même plus des excuses, que tu mérites. :rose:
> Je fais faire pénitence, me flageller, et réciter 100 fois je n'appellerais plus macelene "macounette".
> Et je t'offrirais des rations de coup de boule en exclusivité pendant 1 mois.



Yep trop  :love: 


Macounette,  Macelene, pas grave... elle est super-chouette cette Nana là...   c'est même très flatteur


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Non seulement elle me pardonne, ce que certaines prendraient pour un affront, mais en plus elle me boule !  
Elle est formidable cette macelene.  :love:

Tiens je vais modifier ma signature.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Si je viens de retrouver une photo de 3 cousins :


 Moi qui pensait que la pilosité des Portugaises etait une légende...

  

 Non, Paul, non! Pas le ban de Super Modérator! NON! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensait que la pilosité des Portugaises etait une légende...



Et moi qui ignorais que j'étais une fausse blonde !   :love:


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensait que la pilosité des Portugaises etait une légende...
> 
> 
> 
> Non, Paul, non! Pas le ban de Super Modérator! NON! :affraid:



Les coups de boules ont laissé aussi quelques traces semble-t-il...  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui ignorais que j'étais une fausse blonde !   :love:



Comme quoi le Bar c'est encore mieux que la Star'Ac ... ça vous dévoile votre vraie personnalité vraie ...  :mouais:


----------



## superfoguette (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensait que la pilosité des Portugaises etait une légende...
> 
> 
> 
> Non, Paul, non! Pas le ban de Super Modérator! NON! :affraid:



Y en a qu'on pas froid aux yeux! 

J'espère pour toi que mon petit cousin (du côté de ma mère) soit de bonne humeur aujourd'hui


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qu'on pas froid aux yeux!
> 
> J'espère pour toi que mon petit cousin (du côté de ma mère) soit de bonne humeur aujourd'hui


 Ben c'est pas gagné alors...  :sick:

 En plus maintenant que tu m'a cité je peux meme plus éditer 

 Euh Paul, tu le sais que c'etait pour rire, hein, dis? :love::love::love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Tu sais ce qui va t'arriver ....


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qui va t'arriver ....



(SM style on)




(/SM style off)


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Heu, je pense que la censure va frapper là Grug !


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu, je pense que la censure va frapper là Grug !


 meuh non, l'humour gaulois  et bon enfant, ne saurait être censuré par nos modérateurs adorés


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Oui, mais y a des mineurs qui naviguent sur le site. Et si moi perso, comme la majorité des gens ici, n'y voient pas de mal, certains parents pourraient s'offusquer et prendre la mouche si ce n'est plus.


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais y a des mineurs qui naviguent sur le site. Et si moi perso, comme la majorité des gens ici, n'y voient pas de mal, certains parents pourraient s'offusquer et prendre la mouche si ce n'est plus.


 :affraid: tu es sérieux là ?? 


si vraiment je te signale que fluide glacial est un magazine grand public, qui n'est pas interdit d'affichage, ni aux mineurs.

y'a des gens avec des idées bizarres quand même dès fois


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Le pire oui, c'est que je suis sérieux, j'ai déjà vu familles de france débarquer pour moins que çà !
Bon d'accord, c'est des intégristes, mais ils ont le bras long ...


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu, je pense que la censure va frapper là Grug !



Bah quoi ?! On peut plus jouer à « saute-cochon » maintenant ?!


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

je vois mal famille de france s'insurger de coups de telephone dans les fondement de moustachus. 
eventuellemnt une  association contre l'homophobie qui aurait oublié que le rire est le propre de l'homme  

bref, si vraiment un moderateur a les mêmes craintes que toi, je ne peux que lui rappeller que ce dessin à fait l'objet d'une vaste diffusion et d'un affichage sur la voie publique (lors de la parution du magazine)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

tiens grug se défonce alors qu'il est choqué quand on remplce boulé par niqué


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens grug se défonce alors qu'il est choqué quand on remplce boulé par niqué



Je croyais avoir été le seul à remarquer ça !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ce dessin à fait l'objet d'une vaste diffusion et d'un affichage sur la voie publique (lors de la parution du magazine)



Quoi tu imprimes les threads et tu les vends sans rien dire?


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh l'horloge biologique


 La mienne indique qu'il va falloir rentrer !  
Fini le PC, on passe sur le Mac !


----------



## superfoguette (20 Août 2004)

... je viens de retrouver une photo de la grand-mère de supermoquette!


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Narf© ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## superfoguette (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf© ! :love: :love: :love:



C'est pas bien de se moquer de la famille de supermoquette.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Me permettrais franchement pas  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Bah c'est dommage... On a dit que c'était pas bien... C'est vrai. Mais on n'a pas dit qu'il ne fallait pas le faire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Rhaaaa et dire que j'etais passé à coté de ce sujet (aussi)... trop bon...
Bon, à plus j'ai de la lecture   

PS: moi je suis fan du Supermoquette Touch


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est con, il etait marrant ce thread au debut...



C'est exactement ce que j'étais en train de me dire arrivé à la page 8.... bon je continue, ça va peut être s'arranger... 

effectivement ca redevient sympa à la page 11 aprés un passage vraiment "pénible" (c'etait pas le mot qui me venait à l'esprit en premier mais bon... comme disait ma pOoooovre mére "t'es déjà pas jolie, taches d'être poli"...   )


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa et dire que j'etais passé à coté de ce sujet (aussi)... trop bon...
> Bon, à plus j'ai de la lecture
> 
> PS: moi je suis fan du Supermoquette Touch


 Viens sur le toubar, tu auras tout ton temps pour apprendre :rateau: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> ... je viens de retrouver une photo de la grand-mère de supermoquette!



D'ailleurs elle est morte dans cette position, je vous dis pas la merde pour lui trouver un cercueil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ce que j'étais en train de me dire arrivé à la page 8.... bon je continue, ça va peut être s'arranger...



Justement tout est "arrangé". Le sujet ayant été remonté, il fallait bien quasiment tout effacé.
QUand à ceux qui ont perdu quelques plumes (des posts), la prochaine fois, laissez tomber direct


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2004)

Ok je m'excuse finn, mais j'ai eu peur que t'ait modéré grand-maman


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Ce qui m'aurait fait peur c'est qu'il lui fasse autre chose...


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

Beurk la gerontophilie


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Beurk la gerontophilie


Grand-maman était une vraie tigresse pourtant


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

voui mais non merci madame


----------



## Hurrican (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Grand-maman était une vraie tigresse pourtant


Une tigresse en tenue léopard ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs elle est morte dans cette position, je vous dis pas la merde pour lui trouver un cercueil



c'est con... suffisait de lui petter le bras...

ok... à droite en sortant...  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs elle est morte dans cette position, je vous dis pas la merde pour lui trouver un cercueil



Oui, ça fait un support pour iSight du plus bel effet.  :style:


----------



## chagregel (24 Août 2004)

On crois rever, y'a même un thread pour lui


----------



## superfoguette (24 Août 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On crois rever, y'a même un thread pour lui



 :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

Ben c'est devenu toute une philosophie de vie


----------



## superfoguette (24 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est devenu toute une philosophie de vie



.. alcool au petit déj', drogue à midi et femme le soir.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Août 2004)

Comme quoi c'est rude la vie d'artiste  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On crois rever, y'a même un thread pour lui



Chag' je t'ai connu moins timide, fais tomber ce tshirt et montre ta moustache


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> .. alcool au petit déj', drogue à midi et femme le soir.



t'es sur de l'ordre ??


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur de l'ordre ??


Faut bien établir un ordre pour le chambouler non ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien établir un ordre pour le chambouler non ?



Peut on "droguer sa femme au ptidej" ? .. c'est bon une journee tranquille parfois...    :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2004)

> .. alcool au petit déj', drogue à midi et femme le soir.


C'est quoi cette répartition idiote !
C'est toute la journée, et dans n'importe quel ordre ! :love:
Matin, midi et soir ...  On dirait une prescription ! 




			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Peut on "droguer sa femme au ptidej" ? .. c'est bon une journee tranquille parfois...  :rateau:


T'as mal choisi ?


----------



## poildep (30 Août 2004)

il a même son emoticon:


----------



## superfoguette (30 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> il a même son emoticon:



J'adore   

Je le mets immédiatement en signature :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> il a même son emoticon:



Excellent !!!   
  
Bravo Poildep !


----------



## poildep (30 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> J'adore
> 
> Je le mets immédiatement en signature :love: :love: :love:


héhé ! T'as pas tout vu !
Salut Paul !


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> héhé ! T'as pas tout vu !
> Salut Paul !




Ouaaarrrff !!!!   
Excellent ! 
Les deux en signets et un coup de boule à livrer bientôt !


----------



## superfoguette (30 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Salut Paul !



Il manque le petit air "complétement ivre" habituel...


----------



## superfoguette (9 Septembre 2004)

Supermoquette mène-t-il une double vie ?


----------



## piro (9 Septembre 2004)

a vue de nez je pense que les photos ont etes prises dans son repaire
la quantite de fûts de liquide faiblement alcoolise ne trompe pas


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette mène-t-il une double vie ?


Depuis qu'il m'a fait l'affront de porter une barbe j'ai renier mon cousin SD


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Tu as bien fait


----------



## superfoguette (13 Septembre 2004)

Lien supprimé à la demande de son auteur. (Foguenne)
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2004)

(air flippé)  :hosto:  :affraid:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (air flippé)  :hosto:  :affraid:



11 minutes


----------



## superfoguette (7 Novembre 2004)

Ca c'est le Supermoquette's style !

Se faire bannir sans avoir rien fait!


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

c'est la profession qui pose problème :mouais:


----------



## monoeil (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est la profession qui pose problème :mouais:



Pourquoi, tailler des diamant, c'est mal?


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

Il taille pas des diamants, il a juste eu un coup de calcaire !


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

oups, j'avais pas lu "cailloux" :rose:


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est le Supermoquette's style !
> 
> Se faire bannir sans avoir rien fait!


 qu'est-ce qu'il ferait pas pour se faire remarquer.


----------



## monoeil (7 Novembre 2004)

remarquez, cailloux ou diamants, ça se sème pour retrouver le chemin


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'il ferait pas pour se faire remarquer.




Qui sait ? Hé hé ©


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Novembre 2004)

c'est quoi cette odeur de sapin Suisse ici ??     :rateau:


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait ? Hé hé ©


 Ne l'enterre pas trop vite. C'est le genre vieille carne increvable.


----------



## monoeil (7 Novembre 2004)

je me demande aussi, on dirait que la bierre coule un flot


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ne l'enterre pas trop vite. C'est le genre vieille carne increvable.



Je suis même sûr qu'il ne peux pas s'empêcher de lire... En orange, c'est dur, hein !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En orange, c'est dur, hein !



 Sadique ? Pourquoi pas en violet ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis même sûr qu'il ne peux pas s'empêcher de lire... En orange, c'est dur, hein !


Bingo ! tu peux demander à Chag' (le tyran) et golf ! j'ai poussé un cri hier soir, aujourd'hui 8h30 ophtalmo  !    mais comment on faisait sansfeuilles de style ?????


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

il parait qu'il y a encore des gens en orange...


----------

